# Boy do pigeons learn fast



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

My pigeon has been difficult to get back in his cage at night. It had become a nightly ritual to turn out the lights and try to catch him by hand to place him in his cage. I hated doing that because I really feel like it contributed to him not wanting to come near me; I don't like the idea that I'm traumatizing him at all. 

The other day I had an idea. Since he would always try to fly toward light whenever I turned the lights out at night to catch him, I tried putting a small flash light in his cage at the door, and then turn out the lights. Well, the first night, he flew right to the door but wouldn't go in, so I had to round him up a bit. The second night, he flew down the floor in front of the cage, and then when I approached to coax him in there, he got in on his own. The third night, I turned the flashlight on and Freya flew straight to the cage door without me turning the lights off. Same the next night. So within 4 days I created a routine where I turn on the light, place it in the cage, and he flies to it. He knows it's bedtime.

That's a smart animal.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That was a great idea, and yes they are smart creatures! Thank you for sharing that, others with indoor birds will take note.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful and it took a lot of observing on your part as well...Enjoyed. People hurt more birdies by trying to get them in their cage then just leaving them alone especially the smaller birds..Wonderful observation and idea...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great idea, and Yes, they are very smart.


----------



## Nes187 (Feb 9, 2016)

You meen pointing at the Kenel and saying go to bed dosent work for everyone else? I think the pigeons I have started outsmarting the parrots after a month or 2


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

My pigeon leaned to play dead and keep the position in just 2 days


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow. Wish I had the time to teach him tricks like that. Unfortunately, it looks like we'll only be keeping him for the winter. My wife seems to have a problem with the molt and dander; she's had minor respiratory issues since he arrived. So, for now, I'm just trying to keep him happy and comfortable until I can find pigeon enthusiast (not racer) to take him in the spring.


----------

